# Egyptian Tortoises: T. klemmeri



## Central Scotland Reptiles

Not expecting a huge response but is anyone keeping this species? 

If so, can I please see some pictures of your set up and also ask what you feed them on. 

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## tortoiseuk

I keep testudo kleinmanni (the egyptian tortoise)
diet similar to mediterranean tortoises.
weeds... (dandelion, plantain, forget me nots, campanula, thistles, etc.. etc.. etc...)
other plants: hollyhock, pansies/violas, wild geranium/hady geranium, hibiscus, mulberry leaves, sedums, etc...
see the tortoisetable website.

I also add dry weeds/dry flowers as they eat dry plants on their natural habitat.
complemented with nutrabol and cuttlefish bone.
water always available.
my substract half of it is topsoil and the other half is sand.

quite similar diet to hermans, graecas, etc..

tomorrow I can put some pics of my setups (its already shared in another uk tortoise forum, but not sure if I can mention here which one).

regards

C.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

Thanks for your reply, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## kirstie rose

Kleinmann's tortoise
Reptile
Kleinmann's tortoise, often called Egyptian tortoise and occasionally Leith's tortoise, is a critically endangered neck-hiding tortoise. Once more widespread, its numbers are now dwindling. :gasp:
Scientific name: Testudo kleinmanni
Rank: Species
Higher classification: Testudo


Wikipedia :lol2:

But yes theres loads of keepers in the UK, I would even say hundreds, but not very forthcoming with info, as collections can be worth quite a bit.

But I have them, simple enough to keep I've found, but some would probably say differently to put people off. Yes they are very expensive to buy and if you can get them to thrive and breed then yes a real money maker. But for me, its all about the tortoise and having something that for me, is very special.:flrt:

I keep mine on tortoise life mixed at the time with water so its quite firm, mixed with small stones, varied decorations rocks hot hide cool hide the usual, water bowl etc. Heat at one end. Food wise, same as above but mine are fussy and only eat certain things, no fruit at all. Florette (shoot me now) crispy salad is loved and hunted down. Ive been a tortoise keeper for 6 years now and a keeper of Egyptians for 18 months. No problems and still awesome smooth growth


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

Thank you for your reply, do you have any pictures of your set up?



kirstie rose said:


> Kleinmann's tortoise
> Reptile
> Kleinmann's tortoise, often called Egyptian tortoise and occasionally Leith's tortoise, is a critically endangered neck-hiding tortoise. Once more widespread, its numbers are now dwindling. :gasp:
> Scientific name: Testudo kleinmanni
> Rank: Species
> Higher classification: Testudo
> 
> 
> Wikipedia :lol2:
> 
> But yes theres loads of keepers in the UK, I would even say hundreds, but not very forthcoming with info, as collections can be worth quite a bit.
> 
> But I have them, simple enough to keep I've found, but some would probably say differently to put people off. Yes they are very expensive to buy and if you can get them to thrive and breed then yes a real money maker. But for me, its all about the tortoise and having something that for me, is very special.:flrt:
> 
> I keep mine on tortoise life mixed at the time with water so its quite firm, mixed with small stones, varied decorations rocks hot hide cool hide the usual, water bowl etc. Heat at one end. Food wise, same as above but mine are fussy and only eat certain things, no fruit at all. Florette (shoot me now) crispy salad is loved and hunted down. Ive been a tortoise keeper for 6 years now and a keeper of Egyptians for 18 months. No problems and still awesome smooth growth


----------



## kirstie rose

erm i have plenty but none I've publish, cannot be doing with flack some people might give me, but hey it works for me and if things work for you your on to a winner. So don't worry about how others do it. Do it your way :2thumb:


----------



## magicsparks

Sorry to intercede in this post but also looking into getting an Egyptian tortoise, have been thinking of it for years, visited London zoo a few years ago just to see theirs. I used to have larger species (redfoots etc) until I had to move into a flat and found them new homes due to the lack of space for their future. but now I am settled if I get any tortoise i will only go for a pair of Egyptian torts as they are my all time favourites and I now have enough space to do so. 
If anyone is a breeder and willing to discuss the possibility of selling a pair I would really appreciate your contact. 
Thanks.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

8 years since I created this post and not only do I keep Egyptian Tortoises but I am also breeding them too. 

Nobody can accuse me of getting them on a whim that's for sure!!


----------



## hphillipsmusic

good for you thats cool! any pictures of your set ups and breeders?


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

hphillipsmusic said:


> good for you thats cool! any pictures of your set ups and breeders?


Don't have any pictures stored on this PC - are you on FB? If so, befriend me as I have loads of pictures there.


----------

